# New Hedgehog and Information on morphs please?



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

I got an African Pygmy Hedgehog the other day, and I am very pleased with it 



















I know about how to care for it, but I was wondering if anyone knew about the various morphs that are available?

Firstly, what morph is mine?

What morphs are available?

What features differentiate between morphs?

Any info will be greatly appreciated


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

you say it- firstly is it a he or she?
where did you get it from?
did where you get it from not tell you the colour (morph)?
is it registered?
there isnt any differences in behaviour betwen colours, there are many different colour variations available from ruby eyed light coloured hogs, albinos to snowflakes, dark eyed colours, pintos, etc etc - its quite varied really - colours are determined by the hogs mask (facial colouring) nose and eye colour, colour of quills and underbelly colour (mottled or not etc)


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

lovely hog by the way


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Oh sorry, it is a female 

I bought it off of my mum who just bred her two, and sold me one of the babies cheaply.

I don't know the morph as the father was Albino and the mother was a Cinnicot, and this isn't either of those, I was thinking it might be a 'Salt and Pepper' but I'm not sure.

I don't think they are registered, should they be?

And yeh, I have seen various morphs and to my untrained eyes, a lot of them look the same haha.


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

awww cool - well done to your mum - they dont have to be registered but its nice if they are to keep a track of bloodlines etc - is mum and dad registered? if so makes it easy to register your baby.
There are loads of morphs and I agree a lot do look the same to an un trained eye - my hog is a champagne but to me apricots look very similar - I am no good with colours but your girl looks very 'brown'. There is a lady on this forum called angeldog she runs the hog registry - may be an idea to contact her to ask about registry and she will defo be able to tell you a colour - or any one of the experienced breeders on here or the pygmy hogs uk forum could confirm colours for you - again congrats on her - hope you enjoy her loads


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

It looks more like a brown than a salt and pepper as its way to light to be a salt and pepper. This is a pic of our male whos registered as a brown:


----------



## selina20 (May 28, 2008)

Heres the salt and pepper.










I might not be right but thats what our 2 are registered as lmao.


----------



## DazedLewis (Aug 21, 2008)

Thanks people 

Yeh, that Salt and Pepper definately has a darker face than mine, but do the colours change with age?

Also I was wondering if brown and cinnimon and stuff are variations of the same morph, like for example amel and candycane in corn snakes?


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

the quill colour can change a bit ie a bit darker/more banded or a bit lighter as with snowflakes I think but I dont think their mask colour changes - doubt yours will change much now at that age - defo not going to go as dark as that other piccie I wouldnt imagine.
They arent 'morphs' as such more just colours (like brindle staffy/red staffy/black staffy kinda thing) and obviously mum or dad carry other colour genes too (depending on their parents) hence why yours is darker than the cinnicotts (maybe depending on mums parents or dads parents may well not both be albinos) All litters can be all different colours, just coz mum and dad are a particular colour doesnt mean the babies will be those particular colours as you have found out 
make sure you handle her loads and I'm sure she will be a very happy and sociable hoggie - she certainly looks it anyway and post some more piccies up  I have a champagne hoggie (pics in the photo galleries, he's called Ripley)


----------



## animal addict (Jun 1, 2008)

check this link out, may explain colours and their variations a bit better for you also :
Hedgehog Central


----------



## happyhogs (Nov 18, 2008)

DazedLewis, you're little girl is a brown and very pretty too! And Selina...wow! That's the darkest mark I've seen on a hog yet! By the way, I co-run the registry Dazed so pm me or angeldog if you'd like to register


----------



## angeldog (Mar 12, 2006)

yeah def a brown, if you want to register as already said just give me or happyhogs a pm
selina your salt and pepper is either a choc with a dark mask or a grey, although greys dont have the rusty colour edge to the band.
ive yet to see a true salt and pepper in the UK, the bands are jet black with no rusty edge.


----------

